# CRS score of 428



## Vinitha Menon (May 13, 2018)

Hi,

I’m a software engineer and trying to migrate to Canada with family. My score is 428. What is the chance of getting ITR? Is any province is inviting now? Did anyone got invitation from province?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You'd have to apply to a province's PNP program first to see if you qualify for their PNP program. 

Each program is independently overseen by the various provincial governments, so what might be required in British Columbia may not be valid in Ontario or PEI or Newfoundland.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Vinitha Menon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m a software engineer and trying to migrate to Canada with family. My score is 428. What is the chance of getting ITR? Is any province is inviting now? Did anyone got invitation from province?


Try to increase the score if possible (by getting a better score for English test), right now it is @ 441. You never know if it will come down or not. 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...rms-use-rules-please-read-before-posting.html* I see Expatforum Canada is having very less discussion when compared to Australia Expatforum


----------

